# Black&White Challenge: EGGS



## gk fotografie (Mar 14, 2020)

Welcome!

The Black&White Challenge is a fun thing, no competition, no prizes, but hopefully a lot of learning, experimenting and also experiencing how others approach a theme. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate with as many photos as desired during each challenge.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 14, 2020)

I love this challenge. I believe that this challenge will expedite photography knowledge, much in the same way as @Derrel and GARY A have directed both publicly and privately. These great men have always instructed us newbies for growth.[/USER]

@gk fotografie  loves us the same.


----------



## rslt (Mar 15, 2020)

Do the photos have to be abstract or cooked eggs? Not sure if I'm reading it right.
I took a couple egg pics (not abstract and not cooked) so not sure if I can use them. Ta


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 15, 2020)

I just learned that my autofocus doesn't like eggs


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 15, 2020)

Started simple. What a great shape, the egg.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 15, 2020)

And then some cracks


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Mar 15, 2020)

Took me two hours to make breakfast this morning


----------



## rslt (Mar 15, 2020)

Ok, I'll put these up while I get a bit creative


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## MSnowy (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 16, 2020)

Frig !! This just suddenly sent me back to my College photography assignment where we had to shoot a single egg with a 4x5 using a single continous light ... hmm, I wonder where that neg is?


----------



## johngpt (Mar 16, 2020)

MSnowy said:


>


Great image!
Your nenewsimages dot com didn't actually open anything for me?


----------



## rslt (Mar 16, 2020)

O, yes!! 
Stunning in it's simplicity.


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 16, 2020)

Decided to use the Lumecube in a dark room to backlight the subject.  I hatched this idea when I was reorganizing my camera backpack.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 16, 2020)

johngpt said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks. I forgot to update my website on TPF. I just changed it to my newer one


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 18, 2020)

MSnowy said:


>



Really nice piece of work! Hope to find some time for this challenge in the coming days.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 19, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks you. Hopefully I can think of another setup


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 20, 2020)

Keeping things light in these stressful times


----------



## rslt (Mar 20, 2020)

Ha ha ha, that's a great image you hatched. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 20, 2020)

rslt said:


> Ha ha ha, that's a great image you hatched. Thanks for the laugh.



ha ha thanks


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## rslt (Mar 22, 2020)

I don't know about anyone else but I am finding this a really difficult challenge.
I went through a dozen eggs trying to get one landing in a frying pan, tried to mix yolks and wites into something interesting, taken a heap of pics that don't look any better than the photo on the packaging, tried a basketball for the yolks which looked silly and not even Google can help. . . . . .


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 22, 2020)

Just do scrambled eggs...


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 22, 2020)

rslt said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I am finding this a really difficult challenge.
> I went through a dozen eggs trying to get one landing in a frying pan, tried to mix yolks and wites into something interesting, taken a heap of pics that don't look any better than the photo on the packaging, tried a basketball for the yolks which looked silly and not even Google can help. . . . . .


your trying too hard... i hope you saved all those eggs...


----------



## bianni (Mar 22, 2020)

I've done this a few years ago and not in a position to take photos now. I wish I could post my photos but I know it is against the rules


----------



## smithdan (Mar 22, 2020)

..what usually happens to eggs around here.

stay well everyone


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 23, 2020)

Unlike my wife, I'm not an outdoor person, but after more than a week of being obliged to stay indoors, the walls come at you very slowly and I'd love to take a long walk in the woods or run along the beach. I've plenty of ideas, but it seems as if the energy to do something else just fades away where you stand.
It not only looks this situation will take even longer, but also that the rules will become even stricter if the first measures of the government (to which they've also returned 5 times) prove to be insufficient. Anyway, we must all stay positive!

View attachment 188785
(the shot was not quite what I wanted, so just messing around with mirroring, different layers, etc.)


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 23, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 188724



"Houston, the Eagle has landed" 
Very good photography, nice conversion using the graphic approach!


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 23, 2020)

I really appreciate my camera hobby at this time...seems the only real excape from a very depressing situation... yes we all need to be strong ... and keep the camera in your hands..... the world around us is still beautiful... and try to discover things you usually pass by ...stay well everyone


----------



## NGH (Mar 23, 2020)

MSnowy said:


>



I like that combined the previous challenge with this one


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 24, 2020)

My wife has been unable to locate eggs...


----------



## johngpt (Mar 25, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> My wife has been unable to locate eggs...


It has been difficult. Our stores have recently gotten some in stock but had been out for awhile. Thankfully she had some hard boiled before the run on supplies started. When she ate one, I asked her to try to preserve the shell as much as possible.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 25, 2020)

.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 26, 2020)

From whence it came?

No idea either from whence this cup, chick and wishbone pewter thing came. My wife had it with some things that would be used at times in a little sand garden.
.


----------



## johngpt (Mar 27, 2020)

One last...




on the road to omelet

.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 27, 2020)

Still no eggs. She found cheap bread, tiny potatoes, and licorice. No milk, no meat...


----------



## johngpt (Mar 27, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Still no eggs. She found cheap bread, tiny potatoes, and licorice. No milk, no meat...


That's the worst I've heard about. In what part of Michigan are you?


----------



## johngpt (Mar 27, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> With every challenge it's stated what the first, subsequent theme will be, so, ultimately digital and film photographers can work on themes a few weeks in advance, if they wish. The theme for the next challenge is '_Only Negatives_' and please, don't start uploading images for this challenge yet, but wait until a new thread is opened for this theme on March, 29
> 
> *******************
> *) only new photos taken from the date of the theme's announcement may be used, also any creative photo-edits (in whatever form) may only be realized with photos that were taken from the date of the theme's announcement


gk, could you expand please on what you mean by 'Only Negatives?' I'm guessing you mean an inverse of the positive image, and not that it's for negative film shots only.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 27, 2020)

johngpt said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Still no eggs. She found cheap bread, tiny potatoes, and licorice. No milk, no meat...
> ...


I live between Jackson and Lansing. Apparently, you have to get to the stores on their stock day in the AM. She did but they had nothing on the truck that we needed. My wife is bummed, she eats eggs every morning.


----------



## rslt (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Mar 27, 2020)

Great, creative lighting. eggcellent shot @rslt


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 27, 2020)

Took a long time to realize what this thread needs:


----------



## rslt (Mar 28, 2020)

Ha ha, bacon makes everything better


----------



## gk fotografie (Mar 28, 2020)

johngpt said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > With every challenge it's stated what the first, subsequent theme will be, so, ultimately digital and film photographers can work on themes a few weeks in advance, if they wish. The theme for the next challenge is '_Only Negatives_' and please, don't start uploading images for this challenge yet, but wait until a new thread is opened for this theme on March, 29
> ...



There will always be a gap between the meaning of some words and concepts in one language and the other, it's sometimes confusing and don't think Google is a big help, Google translate is completely useless for translating Dutch/English or vice versa! Let me give you a good example, in English is spoken about 'film' but in Dutch the word film actually means 'movie' - a filmcamera in English is a camera for (analog) filmrolls, in Dutch we call it a 'fotocamera' and filmcamera in Dutch is a camera for making movies (like in the old days Double-8 film, Super-8 film etc.), nowadays in Dutch we even call digital cameras just 'fotocamera' instead of digital camera.

Yes, with negatives I don't just mean film negatives, but - as you call it - the conversion of positive (B&W) images into B&W negative images, hopefully the accompanying text that will be found tomorrow in the appropriate thread is clear enough about what is meant.

_"As with almost any theme, the assignment seems easier than it actually is. The idea of this theme is to think exclusively (as we still know it from film photography) in B&W negative images. It seems simple, to quickly convert a color image into a black and white negative image in PS, but in practice it's somewhat different. Perhaps it helps to set your camera to 'in-camera black and white' in this case, because converting a positive color image directly into a negative black and white image in your mind is extremely difficult. 

Because of limitations due to corona, everyone will take a large part of the photos for this challenge indoors and the tip is to look for 'extremes' like strong differences in light and dark, hard shadows or bright sun rays that fall on a wall or piece of furniture. Try to photograph ordinary utensils, such as tea cups, drinking glasses or scissors in backlight. Remember that the B&W negative is the end result and should therefore appeal just like it would be a photo positive, the composition counts just as hard or even harder and the conversion into all shades of gray is just as important. You'll discover that creating an attractive B&W negative (image) is different from simply clicking a conversion button in PS or any other photo editing program!"_

Gerard


----------



## johngpt (Mar 28, 2020)

Dank je gk!


----------



## johngpt (Mar 28, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> I live between Jackson and Lansing. Apparently, you have to get to the stores on their stock day in the AM. She did but they had nothing on the truck that we needed. My wife is bummed, she eats eggs every morning.


You'll get lucky one of those times you go out for supplies. We're lucky that we have a Kroger, Albertsons, and Walmart close by. Usually one has some of what we've needed. But we've had to hit all three as no single store has all anymore.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 28, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Still no eggs.


There is a local bakery here that will sell eggs if you bring them an empty carton....


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 28, 2020)

johngpt said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I live between Jackson and Lansing. Apparently, you have to get to the stores on their stock day in the AM. She did but they had nothing on the truck that we needed. My wife is bummed, she eats eggs every morning.
> ...


She found some today.


----------

